# How To Ideas Please- Adult AND Kids Party Together



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it possible for you to set up a kids room? So they aren't consistently a huge part of the party, but still around?

What age are the kids as well?


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

make mocktails for the children, and have kid friendly but in an 'adult" display. What is your party theme?


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to have a set-up for them on the patio. And, by the way, none of us drink much at all and i plan to be sober. The kids are ages 5- 9.

ETA- Inside the house, I am doing a kind of elegant Martha Stewart-y thing. On the patio for the kids I'm doing black and green with touches of orange. Some green lights, spiders etc.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

If you are doing a Martha Stewarty type them why not set up some arts and crafts on the patio for the kiddies? Maybe give them those little pumpkins and some washable paints to make their own little Halloween buddy. Or maybe have some dried macaroni, construction paper, glue, glitter, cotton balls, little pieces of fabric, pipe cleaners and other such creative stuff available and have a little contest to see who can make the most creative Halloween display, and have the adults do the "judging". Halloween coloring books and crayons might be a good thing too?

These are just the things coming off the top of my head at 12:30am, so if I'm way off, please excuse my sleep-deprived musings.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

A scavenger hunt has always been fun with the kids involved.. maybe hire a teen to entertain the kids for a "spell"- that way you can have some "adult" time as well??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll have to think about some of the things we have at school during the carnival. One of the things I enjoyed at a booth one year was picking out a rock and decorating it to look like me. I still haave this on a shelf. They had the eyes, little pipe cleaners for mouths, eyebrows, etc.

Everyone seemed to enjoy it. 

Have them play musical chairs to HAlloween songs. A karaoke machine would be a lot of fun for the kids. (we use it for adults, too.) I print off the lyrics to a lot of Halloweenie songs--Monster Mash, Thriller, etc. and then play the CDs.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Great ideas, everyone! Thanks so much.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

another simply idea too, have some kid friendly Halloween DVDs ready. We always have a "family" party as most of our friends are married and have children, just about all the kids end up inside watching Goosebumps or something.


----------



## solgrundy (Sep 19, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me a few years back - and since you know ahead of time you can prepare. 

We partitioned off part of the downstairs with cheesecloth and that area was for kids only - NO ADULTS ALLOWED. We kept the kids busy with games, prizes, etc. and only had to resort to a dvd once while they were eating pizza (It's The Great Pumpkin Charley Brown). Having one or two adults who know how to entertain kids helped. 

All those parenting magazines have great games we used - and the adults were really happy to have adult time and know the kids were looked after.


----------



## Freddiecat (Jul 26, 2009)

Last year I made an assortment of Plaster of Paris molds: cats, pumpkins, tombstones, mice, etc. and provided paints and brushes to decorate. Was a huge hit and kept the kids busy for a long time. Only downside was that the only paint that works without just sinking into the plaster is acrylic (not very washable) so asked everyone to bring an old shirt to put over their costume and had the paint area set up in the garage. Dollar Store usually has small trays of 5 paint colors, and Plaster of Pairs is cheap at home stores like Menards. Molds were the biggest cost, but they are reusable!
We also had a kid's tv room and played episodes of The Munsters.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

We always do a adult/kid party.
alot of parents won't come without there kids.I was one of them I can count on one hand the times I left my child for something other than work.If he couldn't go we didn't go.He is now 18 and we are very close.Not saying leaving children with a babysitter is bad at all-I just didn't want to.So we have always had kids are welcome party's.
We do a hayride-carve pumpkins-have a pinate-do a pre party for the kids to warm up to the adult party.We play group dance songs and the kids get into it.Then they go off to play -watch movies or play video games.


----------

